# Strange goat behavior



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a buck that is making some really strange noises. He get right in the other goats (wethers) face and makes a giggling sound and bothers the others all the times with this behavior. I have a 3 month old starting to stick his tongue out and spit and make strange sounds. Anyone else seen this before? I dont know if it some agression thing or mating behavior? :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup....typical buck behavior! It's such a funny sound when the young boys do it...made me laugh so hard when Chief started it I almost p'd my pants! :ROFL: 

It's all part of breeding and the boys will "practice" the bucky "yodel" and tongue flapping on anything....including you! :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome to breeding season. your bucks are going into rutt. They are so funny aren they :slapfloor:


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats normal male behavior!! LOL
They are flirting and the will flirt with any goat, including other males.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ivy said:


> They are flirting and the will flirt with any goat, including other males.


And you :roll:  lol My does do this during breeding season too, I've had does do it to bucks in the pen!


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

It was too funny when the 10 week old did it to another buck in the next pen. I need to video tape it and send it to America's Funnest Home Videos :ROFL: 
I'm not sure what the people next door think is going on over here with all the funny sounds. :slapfloor:


----------

